# Two Trains on the Same Track With Auto-Stop



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

CMR was asking how to run two trains on the same track in the same direction each tiime so that they would not collide. We determined for his purposes that the trains should wait at designated stations/areas for each other as necessary. This was about the easiest plan I could come up with. BTW, this should also work for DCC assuming that they slow and stop when they stop receiving power from the rails.

We use a 3pdt relay, a spdt relay, a power supply to match the relay voltage (wall wart), two reed switches, two magnets on the engines, and 4 track insulators.

The train engine will stop over a 3 foot section of rail that has an insulator on either side on the inner rail. There will be two of these, one at each station/stop point. The power will come from the inner rail from the remaining loop of track. The schematic for the components is shown below. The reed switches will be placed so that the trains trip them just before reaching the insulated sections at the stations.

The first time a reed switch is tripped, the power to both stations is cut and that train stops at the station. When the second train approaches its station, it trips the other reed switch and the stations go live and it just passes through while releasing the train from the other station. Does not matter which train arrives first. This then repeats each time a train approches a station.


----------



## irskir (Sep 13, 2008)

2 trains on the same track is a classic block control operation and fun to watch. 

...but just to throw in some additional solutions please allow me to submit the following: 

* 2 trains with optional signal light control: http://www.rr-concepts.com/YardMaster/yardmaster_block.shtml 

* 2 trains on the same track with gradual accelerations & decelerations at the station stop: http://www.rr-concepts.com/StationMaster/StationMaster_blockControl.shtml 

* 3 trains on the same track with gradual accelerations & decelerations at the station stops. (needs a bit of track to allow both trains to decelerate) 

* 2 trains on the same track using a relay solution. (just cuts track power at the station stop) http://www.rr-concepts.com/images/pdf/sim_block.pdf 
I've had 2 trains running on a 3 foot diameter (custom bend) track. Of course any number of trains can be controlled this way by adding additional blocks. 

For all of these the station stop time is relative to when the moving train releases the stopped train. Longer station stops are accomplished by longer track sections or slower moving trains. If you need a really long station stop that doesn't depend on the position of the other train then it's a few more wires but not difficult: 
http://www.rr-concepts.com/YardMaster/yardmaster_stationBlock.shtml 

Have fun! 
Curtis 
RR-Concepts


----------

